# Chẳng còn nỗi lo mụn mọc chi chít trên mặt nhờ thường xuyên duy trì những thói quen này



## hong nhung (13/9/18)

*Làn da xuất hiện nhiều mụn khiến chị em mất đi sự tự tin vốn có và ngại ngần khi giao tiếp. Để ngăn ngừa tình trạng này, bạn nên thường xuyên duy trì những thói quen sau.*

Mụn trứng cá luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của không ít các cô nàng, nhất là với những người có làn da nhạy cảm. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng này như chế độ dinh dưỡng thiếu cân bằng, lối sống không lành mạnh, dưỡng da không đúng cách…

Bên cạnh việc chăm sóc da bằng các sản phẩm trị mụn, bạn còn cần duy trì những thói quen dưới đây để ngăn ngừa mụn xuất hiện:

*Những thói quen giúp ngăn ngừa mụn hiệu quả*

*Không chạm tay bẩn lên mặt*
Nhiều cô nàng có thói quen sờ tay lên mặt hoặc dùng tay nặn mụn mà không hề biết rằng bàn tay vốn chứa hàng tá vi khuẩn gây hại cho da. Hành động này sẽ vô tình khiến bề mặt da tiếp xúc với nhiều loại vi khuẩn, gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông và tạo điều kiện cho mụn xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều.

Chính vì vậy, bạn nên bỏ ngay thói quen sờ tay lên mặt để ngăn chặn bụi bẩn cũng như vi khuẩn bám lại trên da.

_

_
_Hạn chế sờ tay lên mặt để bảo vệ da - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Vệ sinh dụng cụ trang điểm thường xuyên*
Chắc hẳn bất kỳ cô nàng cũng cảm thấy tự tin hơn khi trang điểm mỗi lần ra đường. Tuy nhiên, các dụng cụ make-up như cọ, bông phấn… luôn cần được vệ sinh thường xuyên vì chúng có thể chứa nhiều bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn.

Nếu không được làm sạch đúng cách thì vi khuẩn cùng các loại mỹ phẩm khác sẽ tích tụ trên những dụng cụ này và khi bạn sử dụng sẽ gây hại cho làn da, khiến da dễ nổi mụn.

_

_
_Thường xuyên vệ sinh dụng cụ trang điểm - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Giảm việc tiêu thụ đồ ngọt*
Một trong những nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây ra mụn là do chế độ ăn uống thiếu lành mạnh. Thường xuyên sử dụng các loại đồ ngọt sẽ khiến cho làn da bị mất nước nhanh chóng, tăng lượng dầu nhờn tiết ra và làm mất độ đàn hồi trên da và tạo cơ hội cho mụn hình thành và phát triển trên mặt.

Bên cạnh đó, hàm lượng đường cao từ các loại đồ ngọt còn khiến cho tình trạng mụn trên da trở nên tồi tệ hơn. Tốt nhất, bạn nên hạn chế tiêu thụ các loại đồ ăn hay đồ uống quá ngọt để giảm bớt nguy cơ nổi mụn.

*Lau sạch màn hình điện thoại*
Màn hình điện thoại vốn là nơi tích tụ nhiều bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn gây mụn. Vì vậy, bạn nên thường xuyên lau sạch màn hình để khi sử dụng, vi khuẩn không bám lại trên da.




Màn hình điện thoại tích tụ nhiều vi khuẩn có thể là nguyên nhân gây mụn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet​
*Giặt vỏ gối thường xuyên*
Lượng bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn tích tụ trên vỏ gối rất lớn, chúng có thể khiến làn da của bạn dần xấu đi. Đối với những người có thói quen nằm sấp khi ngủ, da mặt sẽ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với vỏ gối, đây chính là lúc vi khuẩn và bụi bẩn bám lại trên da gây mụn. Bạn nên giặt vỏ gối mỗi tuần để bảo vệ làn da luôn khỏe mạnh, không bị mụn tấn công.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

